# WebServer



## PollerJava (14. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

welche Unterschiede liegen in den verschiedenen WebServern vie JBoss, Glassfish, Tomcat bzw. welchen sollte man am besten verwenden (für herkömliche Anwendungen?)
Ich hab jetzt mal Glassfish installiert (besser gesagt es wurde mir beim downloaden von NetBeans 6.0 automatisch installiert,

Was ist am Besten/Verbreitetsten?

lg


----------



## foobar (14. Mrz 2008)

Das sind Applicationserver
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Applicationserver


----------



## HLX (14. Mrz 2008)

Tomcat ist eine Servlet-Engine, unterstützt also nicht den vollen J2EE-Umfang, sondern nur den "Web-Teil" --> Servlet/JSP.

JBoss und GlassFish implementieren die J2EE-Spezifikation. Mit JBoss als J2EE-Server habe ich bislang sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Er ist ein verbreiteter Server, der schon einige Jahre aufm Buckel und daher auch eine gewisse Reife hat. GlassFish kenne ich nicht, aber was man so liest, schein er auch nicht unbeliebt zu sein.


----------

